# Yaks?



## Wolflord (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm  curious. I want to know if any of you guys raise yaks. I want to know more about their care and behavior.

From what I've read they need only 1% of body weight in feed compared to cows. But they also have a slower grow rate. And being it's an older bovine I'm guessing it's milk is AA? I really just would like to know more on them, and also how they are with other animals. Like horses. Or any bovine with horns is with equine of any sort.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 28, 2017)

We've had Yak owners on here previously, but I don't believe I've seen any of them active in quite a long time. You could do a search for the word and see what threads pop up.


----------



## Wolflord (Apr 28, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> We've had Yak owners on here previously, but I don't believe I've seen any of them active in quite a long time. You could do a search for the word and see what threads pop up.



 I looked up yaks on here and nothing popped up  I'm still looking though. I did find out though that they have a slower growth rate and aren't that great at producing milk. If I got a yak it would be a mini bull to cross with a mini Jersey cow (I can find both not that far from me)  still trying to find out as much as I can before hand though.


----------



## TAH (Apr 28, 2017)

When we were looking into yaks, I found several breeders and visited their farm...and cool thing with that is you get hands on along with asking whatever questions you have! 

BTW


----------



## Wolflord (Apr 28, 2017)

TAH said:


> When we were looking into yaks, I found several breeders and visited their farm...and cool thing with that is you get hands on along with asking whatever questions you have!
> 
> BTW



Thank you, the only one I know of near me is in GA. Other people around my town have bison and water buffalo and one person who has, elk and zebra and deer and bison! oh my! (but I have yet to find yak owners, go figure  )


----------



## Baymule (Apr 28, 2017)

Cows with horns use them. Maybe not maliciously, but they know they have horns and use them to "boss" other animals around. I have pastured horses with cows and most of the time they did fine. One horse wouldn't "get off work" and would round up the cattle, run them across the pasture, biting them to make them run. Not good. One Longhorn bull I had used the threat of his horns against the horses, chasing them away from choice pasture and hay. They were wary of him, with good reason.


----------



## twisted-acres (May 8, 2017)

I have yaks but NO horses.   They get along with goats ok and  at least mine with give a warning before  using heads/horns.


----------



## twisted-acres (May 11, 2017)

Wolflord said:


> I looked up yaks on here and nothing popped up  I'm still looking though. I did find out though that they have a slower growth rate and aren't that great at producing milk. If I got a yak it would be a mini bull to cross with a mini Jersey cow (I can find both not that far from me)  still trying to find out as much as I can before hand though.


Only if the yak is raised with the cows for early on.

 yak should/ can live for 20 to 30 years,  I actually have an 18 year old cow do to calve this spring  and her 4 year old daughter as well


----------



## twisted-acres (May 11, 2017)

Wolflord said:


> I'm  curious. I want to know if any of you guys raise yaks. I want to know more about their care and behavior.
> 
> From what I've read they need only 1% of body weight in feed compared to cows. But they also have a slower grow rate. And being it's an older bovine I'm guessing it's milk is AA? I really just would like to know more on them, and also how they are with other animals. Like horses. Or any bovine with horns is with equine of any sort.


easy to care for   NO GRAIN  just graze and hay in winter,  Housing just a "loafing type barn"  or something to get out of to much heat/sun and break the wind if it gets to strong for them.

Here is a great site that will help with questions and has tons of information for you   IYAK.org


----------



## twisted-acres (May 11, 2017)

yaks calves are usually  25 to 30 pounds at birth   Milk is much richer then cows   BUT the yield is not as much.


----------

